

Google Invents an AI System That Plays Video Games on Its Own - taylorbuley
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-02-25/google-s-computers-learn-to-play-video-games-by-themselves

======
codewritinfool
Reminds me of what Tom Murphy (Tom7) did:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY&feature=youtu.be)

